# It clicked!!



## Cathryn (14 Apr 2021)

So I got a MTB for Christmas and have been out riding regularly since...and loving it. However I am by nature a risk-averse chicken so it's been a very cautious, steady growth in confidence and in skills. It's not been easy but I've really loved it despite my fears.

This week, we're in Cornwall and we rented bikes at Lanhydrock to ride the MTB trails...and something just clicked. We started on their skills track - initially I was super cautious and very slow, too nervous to ride the whole thing. But slowly I kept practising and then I could do the whole thing...and then I was a bit faster. We moved onto the trail network - first the blues and then a red and it was incredible, I was doing it. I just felt amazing - like a total badass, grinning the whole time. I rode every trail my boys did, albeit slower and more carefully but still I did it. My husband was astonished and so was I! We handed the bikes back in with empty legs and big smiles - and immediately booked to ride again on Saturday morning.

I know it sounds silly - and I am still VERY slow and cautious compared with most people - but I feel like I became a mountain biker today, like I graduated or something. It feels EPIC and I am buzzing.


----------



## dan_bo (14 Apr 2021)

Ace when it goes like that innit.


----------



## Drago (14 Apr 2021)

Excellent, well done. I've taught courses with riders who've not sat on a bike in 20 or 30 years, and by the end of the day I can have them equipped with some basic control skills and drills, and doing some surprisingly technical and/or impressive riding.


----------



## Specialeyes (14 Apr 2021)

Cathryn said:


> I was doing it. I just felt amazing - like a total badass, grinning the whole time


100% this 👆 - well done!


----------



## Cathryn (14 Apr 2021)

Drago said:


> Excellent, well done. I've taught courses with riders who've not sat on a bike in 20 or 30 years, and by the end of the day I can have them equipped with some basic control skills and drills, and doing some surprisingly technical and/or impressive riding.


I’d love to do a course! Lockdown has prevented that since I got my bike but I’m keen to find one locally!


----------



## contadino (14 Apr 2021)

I'm in awe of MTBers. Just been watching this and just can't imagine being quite so reckless or having the skills to control the bike.


View: https://youtu.be/FbVR2WDrWno


----------



## Cathryn (14 Apr 2021)

contadino said:


> I'm in awe of MTBers. Just been watching this and just can't imagine being quite so reckless or having the skills to control the bike.
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/FbVR2WDrWno



I feel obliged to make it clear my triumphs today were not quite on this level! 😆


----------



## contadino (14 Apr 2021)

Cathryn said:


> I feel obliged to make it clear my triumphs today were not quite on this level! 😆



I was out walking last week, along the top of a cliff (Curbar Edge) and some folk came past. It was like they were bouncing from boulder to boulder. Really cool.


----------



## cosmicbike (14 Apr 2021)

It is good fun, and a very different challenge to road riding. My 16 year old lad is taking me to Swinley Forest trails tomorrow, I've only done the blue but apparently since I now have a full bouncer I have to do the red. Looking forward to it to be honest


----------



## rockyroller (14 Apr 2021)

great share! reminds me of the saying:

Franklin D. Roosevelt — 'Courage is not the absence of fear, but rather the assessment that something else is more important than fear.'

Nelson Mandela: "Courage is not the absence of fear, but the triumph over it. The brave man is not he who does not feel afraid, but he who conquers that fear."

side note: Wifey broke her wrist crashing into a bollard on a paved bike trail. stuff can happen anywhere


----------



## Drago (14 Apr 2021)

Cathryn said:


> I’d love to do a course! Lockdown has prevented that since I got my bike but I’m keen to find one locally!


Its been a difficult time for training. I've not run a course now since Autumn 2019 because of the virus. The only saving grace for me personally is that the regions senior instructor is a good friend of mine, so i've been able to get some hours in my logbook.


----------



## Jody (15 Apr 2021)

Cathryn said:


> I know it sounds silly - and I am still VERY slow and cautious compared with most people



That's the best way. Stay cautious and build your skills up slowly or at a pace that suits you


----------



## cosmicbike (15 Apr 2021)

cosmicbike said:


> It is good fun, and a very different challenge to road riding. My 16 year old lad is taking me to Swinley Forest trails tomorrow, I've only done the blue but apparently since I now have a full bouncer I have to do the red. Looking forward to it to be honest


Well I didn't break anything, experienced my first 'boardwalk', managed a few drops and jumps too. Feel absolutely battered now though!


----------



## MasterDabber (16 Apr 2021)

I've sort of moved over to mtb from beiing a roadie about 18 months ago. Taking it step by step is working for me, slowly attempting more and more testing things rather than just trying to go as hard as I can all the time on the road. Things that I bottled out of trying 18 months ago I don't even think about now but still find plenty of stuff to make me think twice with my limited skills.
Found another descent when out yesterday that I had a look at but was feeling a bit tired and had been generally riding a bit clumsy so I gave it a miss but that's now somewhere I'll make sure I get down OK. As I said previously, once you've done something once I fing you're a lot more confident and relaxed the next time you try it.

@cosmicbike....glad you enjoyed Swinley, I haven't been over there since they put up the "boardwalk". Must get over there again. I see you're in Egham so plenty of riding available. Porridgepot (army training area) isn't open all the time but has some nice riding as does the other side of the Basingstoke Canal in Mytchett/Tunnel Hill (army land again but always open- just watch out for the squaddies).


----------



## Phaeton (16 Apr 2021)

Cathryn said:


> I know it sounds silly - and I am still VERY slow and cautious compared with most people


Why compare yourself with other people? It's nothing to do with them this is your enjoyment, your achievement, good for you


----------



## ChrisEyles (16 Apr 2021)

Nice one! Such a good feeling when everything clicks and you get properly in the zone on a good trail


----------



## LJR69 (19 Apr 2021)

Awesome! You're rocking this!


----------



## Gunk (19 Apr 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Why compare yourself with other people? It's nothing to do with them this is your enjoyment, your achievement, good for you



So true, compare and dispair!


----------

